# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Burani.

## Fiori

Tirana e Re
Global user
(6/20/00 10:08:17 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Spinaq 1kg, oriz 1 filxhan kafeje, vaj 4-5 lugë gjelle, qepë 1 kokërr, salce 1 lugë gjelle, kripë, piper, kopër.

Spinaqi pastrohet, lahet dhe përvëlohet në ujë të vluar me kripë për 1-2 minuta. Orizi pastrohet, lahet dhe zihet derisa të jetë gjysëm i gatshëm, pastaj i hidhet spinaqi i përvëluar. Veç skuqet qepa derisa të marrë ngjyrë ari, shtohet salce domatesh, piper skuqet dhe pak dhe hidhet në spinaqin me oriz. Të gjitha së bashku ziejnë dhe 10 minuta derisa orizi të jetë gati. Në fund mund ti hidhet kopër ose nenexhik.

----------


## alvi

Ej o Estella.  Si bohet buranija me spinaq?  Ho se un sa here ftoj njerez per darke dhe gatuaj kto recetat e tuja, aq i here kom me ta cu receten ne Dervish Hatixhe qe t'kesh shonc.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## forever

Burani me spinaq 

rreth 1 1/2 kg spinaq 
1kg oriz
mish sipas deshires te grire ose copa te vogla 
ereza 
vaj 
domate e speca rreth 4 cope
1-2 qepe mesatare 

Spinaqi lahet fleteflete (puna me e veshtire) ne nje tenxhere te madhete mbushur trecereku (i tenxheres) me uje te nxehte hidhen fletet e spinaqit. Lihen te marrin tre vale, derisa spinaqi te jete ulur fare. Kullohen ne kullorse. 
Mund te priten ne copa me te vogla ose mund ti lesh ashtu te paprera (kjo e dyta me pelqen) 

Ne fillim mishi po ishte i grire lere per ne fund, po ishte copa beefi ndaje ne me te vogla dhe skuqe pak ne tigan, pastaj I grin qepet shume shume holle ose po te duash e ben pa qepe fare, preferohen qepet e njoma. I skuq lehte ne tigan, grin domatet e specat po shume holle dhe i bashkon me qepet duke i perzier Mos i digj vecse!Mund ti hedhesh pak uthull ose vere ose vodka po deshe po shume pak gjysem shoti 
Merr orizin, varet se sa do te besh, laje me kujdes dhe mate me mase, kij parasysh qe shtohet. Mund ta zverdhesh ne tigan per pak kohe dhe i shton qepet, domatet e specat e grira e te skuqura dhe erezat dhe kripe qe jane zakonisht sipas preferences, ne te njejten kohe hedh spinaqin e kulluar. 
Gjeja e fundit: do te hedhesh uje te nxehte por duhet ta masesh te jete me pak se dyfishi i sasie se orizit : pra nese hodhe kater gota oriz, do hedhesh 6-7 gota uje te nxehte. 
Nuk ka nevoje ta perziesh masen, vetem vure soben tek medium qe te mos rrembehet. Sipas nxehtesise duhet te jete gati per rreth 35 min e mira eshte qe pasi kalojne 25 min ta kontrollosh qe mos trashet shume. 
Nese e pelqen buranine me leng, duhet ti hedhesh 10 gota uje, nese e do me te thate kur e heq nga soba lere te kete vetem pak uje tek buza e tenxheres dhe kur te ftohet do te trashet vete
Erezat mund te jene te ndryshme e sipas deshires une pelqej piper te zi, te kuq, rigon (oregon here), e nje qe e rriste gjyshja ne ballkon po ska ketu 
Te befte mire

----------


## cristal

ahhhhhh..........sa e mire eshte

----------


## maja

Mami im e gatuan ndryshe spinaqin dhe  per mua eshte recete fantastike. 
Skuq 1 qepe te grire ne vaj (mundesisht ulliri) derisa te zbutet mire (per te patur rezultat optimal perdorni nje tigan te madh me kapak). Pasi qepa te jete skuqur shto aty spinaqin e lare dhe te grire,  kripe, piper te zi dhe koper (dill) dhe  lereni deri sa spinaqi te kete pire ujin e vet (Kujdes! mos e lini te ngjitet ne enen ku po gatuani.)  Me pas aty shtoni vetm nje filxhan kafe me oriz dhe lereni te skuqet per disa sekonda. Ne varesi te orizit qe perdorni shtoni dyfishin e asaj mase me uje dhe lereni te zieje. Kur ka mbetur vetem pak uje ne ene, mbi spinaqin hidhni 2 ose 3 kokrra veze dhe  mbi vezet vetem pak piper te zi dhe lerini vezet te mpiksen sipas deshires tuaj. Shoqerojeni vetem me kos dhe do te mbetin shume te kenaqur.
Une perdor keto masa dhe do te keni mjaft per 3-4 vete (varet sa oreks keni)
1 Kg spinaq;
1 filxhan kafe oriz:
3 kokrra veze;
1 kokerr qepe mesatare;
 E mira eshte te perdorni per te gatuar nje tigan  te madh.
 Ju befte mire!

----------


## ChuChu

o alvi te paska shkue menja per spinaq me ,do me o bo i forte ja recipija ime merr spinaq qe o gati i lare hidh i grusht oriz ca mish te grire kaq oh po pyet i here ate kuqen se mamaja e saj is the best cook in the world dhe kuqalashja o shume cook imire

----------


## alvi

Thank you!

----------

